

Which Twitter Personality Type Are You? - foobar2k
http://www.judegomila.com/2008/05/which-twitter-personality-type-are-you.html

======
foobar2k
Not sure I'm in any of these categories, more "using it because everyone else
seems to be".

------
j2d2
Why is this on YC? Who cares...

